

Bin Ladin's Bookshelf - mcphilip
http://www.odni.gov/index.php/resources/bin-laden-bookshelf

======
bediger4000
Does anyone else think this declassification is a response to Seymour Hersch's
LRB article about how the official story about ObL's killing is false?

I mean, if the US government can declassify part of bin Laden's bookshelf,
that means that SEAL TEAM SIX actually did recover piles of docs and disks
from Abottabad. Hey, Hersch is wrong!

How can this revelation be taken at face value? How can it be verified?

